# MY NEW FORD RAPTOR



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## bigred (Dec 15, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



Yep Those are nice, I work at a ford dealersship in Calif


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Dec 15, 2011)

Awesome to see what you decided on! Nice!


----------



## bigred (Dec 15, 2011)

Im thinking you should have it custom painted with black scutes to look like an Aldabra on the hood


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 15, 2011)

Very nice...


----------



## dmmj (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice, I like fords, have had one now for almost 12 years and no problems besides regular maintenance. I think you should hire a local artist to decorate it with aldab pictures on the hood and sides.


----------



## CT Grim (Dec 16, 2011)

Now you can deliver an Aldab to me in person! (one is on my Xmas list...make sure he buckles up if you let him ride shotgun!)


----------



## jeffbens0n (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice! I like the look of those!


----------



## steven (Dec 16, 2011)

I love fords and I especially like the new raptors. My dad just bought a '10 F150.


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thats a sexy truck, post some pics of the interior.. Was looking at one of these at the lot few months ago, the interior is gorgeous


----------



## motero (Dec 18, 2011)

I want to see it catching some air...... I'll be waiting eagerly for the vid........


----------

